# Sarms News!



## Walnutz (May 27, 2010)

Interesting: 

First positive doping test in USA for Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator acetamidoxolutamide aka Andarine aka S4. « Steroids


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2010)

*First positive doping test in USA for Selective Androgen Receptor  Modulator acetamidoxolutamide aka Andarine aka S4.*

 Posted by: sorebuttcheeks on: May 22, 2010

   The Minnesota Twins offered no further  comment Friday about Fort Myers Miracle outfielder Michael Harrington???s  50-game suspension for violating the Minor League Drug Prevention and  Treatment policy.

 The Miracle said their parent club would likely not comment until the  suspension is over, and Twins Senior Director of the Minor Leagues Jim  Rantz did not return a message left on Friday.

 The 24-year-old Harrington is eligible to return from his suspension  on July 14 when the Miracle take on Daytona on the road. His first game  back at Hammond Stadium would be July 18 against Lakeland.

 The 6-foot, 200-pound left-handed hitter tested positive for  Andarine, a Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator (SARM) that is  believed to provide the results of traditional steroids with fewer side  effects.


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)

So is it illegal or just prohibited in sports?


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> So is it illegal or just prohibited in sports?



grey area.


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)

Oh....


----------



## Walnutz (May 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> So is it illegal or just prohibited in sports?


Legal for research purposes....i believe.  That's the 'grey' area and how research chem companies like cem get away with selling it.


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)

But would it be illegal for me to have in my possession?


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> But would it be illegal for me to have in my possession?



no, because you would only have it for your pet rat, right?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 27, 2010)

Then I guess the next logical question would be one I asked months ago. Does anyone have any solid PERSONAL experience in effects ( positive or negative) of this compound. I've seen the half life and active life of this compound so come'n up with a logical dose'n protocol wouldn't be a problem. But I'm still a lil curious on a few things Lipids, Plasma Levels ,Toxicity etc . At one time I was curious about it as an addition to PCT protocol. Now I'm wonder'n if it doe's what they claim it can do if perhaps it may be a useful tool as a bridge between cycles, or maybe as a stand alone cycle compound ?!?!? 
My 2 major concerns were 

1. The sides and since this is a sorta still new compound how and what would you use to combat them.Would the same AI's and SERMs work at the same way at the same doses ?

2. And the same concern I had/have with PH's no ones' done them for 20 or 30 years to see the long term effects. I'm so old school I feel totally comfortable with the idea of AAS because it has a PROVEN traceable history.

But at the end of the day I gotta ask myself this, if you can come up dirty for this...............then why not just get some 25g spikes some serious juice, and get down for real. Dirty is dirty! But what do I know.

But all that stuff,are just questions in my head. But they matter to me.

Peace and Love


----------



## toothache (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd use sarms as a stand alone since it has shown to suppress.


----------



## unclem (Jun 3, 2010)

i had bad night blindness on this compound but it didnt stop me from using it for a bridge, worked awesome hardly lost anysize and i rarely come off of gear yr round. but the blindness only lasted 15-30 seconds to so not bad for a good product. i took 100mg ed in the 6pm time slot. imo


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)

unclem said:


> i had bad night blindness on this compound but it didnt stop me from using it for a bridge, worked awesome hardly lost anysize and i rarely come off of gear yr round. but the blindness only lasted 15-30 seconds to so not bad for a good product. i took 100mg ed in the 6pm time slot. imo



so 100mgs ED is good enough to bridge a cycle? Could a HRT be used with this?


----------

